# I am Glycomann



## Glycomann (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi Iron Mag members.  I am Glyco. Some of you might know me from BB.com, Anabolic Autority or other boards.  I've been lofting for many years and am 48 YO. Glad to be on board.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Glycomann welcome to IM!


----------



## ak_manu (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi Glyco,  seen many post by you on various forums, really impressed with your knowledge. I have a query too - I have been working out since age 17 and now I'm 27, the biggest problem I have is side fat(love handles). I have tried various diets and cardio sessions with minor to no effect on that portion of fat on me. I'm weighting over 90Kgs, 5'8" with immpressive muscular physique. Never did roids cycle. the only problem is side fat, how to get rid of it, do I need to look for some anti-estrogen stuff ?


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2013)

*Welcome Bro !!!*


----------



## sityslicker (Mar 9, 2013)

ak_manu said:


> Hi Glyco,  seen many post by you on various forums, really impressed with your knowledge. I have a query too - I have been working out since age 17 and now I'm 27, the biggest problem I have is side fat(love handles). I have tried various diets and cardio sessions with minor to no effect on that portion of fat on me. I'm weighting over 90Kgs, 5'8" with immpressive muscular physique. Never did roids cycle. the only problem is side fat, how to get rid of it, do I need to look for some anti-estrogen stuff ?



its an old post. his last hide out that i know of was the theironden.com, if you wanna to chat him up.


----------



## ak_manu (Mar 9, 2013)

I don't see it there, any help on that......


----------



## brazey (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## sneedham (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome!!!!!


----------



## osta-president (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome. I love Glycoject by Evogen, wish I had more.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard brother! You will really like the advice here on the threads its solid. I really
love the stacks that everyone puts together its great stuff and really gets the job done.
I know me personally I am taking a combo of whey bcaa and pre workout to start and doing some
supertest and winnie oral caps right now too. Good luck bro!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------

